# Does your cockapoo lay with their back legs out



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, I'm just curious whether Enzo should be laying with his back legs out (if that makes sense) He is now 14 months and with other breeds it is normally a puppy thing. Ever since we can remember he has done this. Is this a poo thing and do yours do it too?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My mom's poo still does it. She is just over a year old. We call it the frog.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We thought he would grow out of it but he hasn't :/ My sisters Cockapoo also use to do it not sure if she still does though. Hopefully it doesn't hurt his hips etc in future 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 8 months and still does it. When we wait for the elevator she does it all the time it makes me laugh cause she looks so long


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it looks cute but we don't want it to hurt him when he is older but we can't do anything to stop him doing it :/ If that's how he wants to lay then he must be comfortable


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yep ginger lays that way all the time .and it looks so funny. but she has all ways done it ,and i guess she all ways will .that is my little frog


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe smaller dogs are more flexible than bigger dogs. Molly is my first small dog. I had a Lab and a Golden years ago but they only did it when they were very small puppies then they didn't. Maybe it's small dog yoga I don't think it can damage them in any way I think maybe they are just more flexible!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

It's called 'lying spatchcock' here in the uk. Both spaniels and poodles have a tendency do it along with quite a few other dogs. My old cocker used to lie like it all the time, lived until she was 17 and had no problem with her hips. I seem to remember being told that it was a sign of good hip formation. ( that doesn't mean dogs who don't do it don't have good hips!)

The classic 'poo lounging pose, both back legs splayed out, tummy exposed, is really very similar, just the other way up


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I love it. It looks funny!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for all of your replies  Enzo goes in for his boosters in the next couple of weeks so i'll double check although I don't doubt you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's favourite position, she looks quite comfortable.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Molly too


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep Charlie does it too, I remember hearing something about spaniels, beagles etc being able to do it because they are gun dogs/hunting dogs and it helps them get down holes easier...don't know if that's true or not


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar the 'Orrible has never done it, he lays flat on his side and loves to do big stretches every now and again.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley does it too. He looks like a rug when he does it


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Seems like it must be a Cockapoo thing then :XD: It still amazes us how he can be comfortable though haha


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley both do the frogleg position all the time, looks comical when they are side by side in that position.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max does it all the time......and he will also do a commando crawl from that position


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ginger does the crawl also looks funny as all get out when she scoots across the floor like that


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Enzo does the 'army crawl' as we call it when he is on the lead haha


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie waiting for his dad to come home this evening


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's so cute, bless


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Monty lays with his legs in the frog position. Favourite way to sleep is on his back with legs stretched out and his tail curled over his boys bits. Front legs normally waving around in the air.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie does  it looks so cute x she is 1 now x


----------



## Dunkydoo (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes. Duncan my 3 year old cockerpoo always lies with his back legs splayed. Rather like a spatchcock chicken


----------



## aquariusbaby (Jul 15, 2021)

ZZF93 said:


> Hi, I'm just curious whether Enzo should be laying with his back legs out (if that makes sense) He is now 14 months and with other breeds it is normally a puppy thing. Ever since we can remember he has done this. Is this a poo thing and do yours do it too?


both of my 4 month old Cockapoo do this as well!! they both also shake their butts when they’re excited, it’s so cute lol.


----------

